# Which 3500 series 4x4 diesel truck would you buy?



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> I hope your friends in Montona with you keeping those streets dangerous. 26,000 lbs behind a one ton at 80 mph? Really, really stupid if you asked me. I should take this post over to a RV forum and see what those guys think of your friend. LOL!!!
> 
> Sorry to come across like this but I've seen too many people dead on the side of the road due to careless driving.



I'm with you- I'm hoping that his friend is also over west of Missoula, and not over this way. All the more reason to avoid Missoula though on the way to see the folks- keeps me far away from his friend


----------



## wishlist (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a Chevy Silverado 3500 crewcab longbox Duramax Dually bought it new off the lot in 05. Still drives the same, no problems with it, regular maint. thats all. And I have a chip in it. I had a dodge ram gas 2500 before this, that was a good truck but this one is a great truck.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep - west of Missoula. TempestV - I worked in Bozeman for a couple years too. A guy I worked for bought a new 1 ton Ford - sent me to get a trailer that he had loaded at Simpkins to take out to his place in Logan. A buddy and I got on the freeway and hit 35 MPH - that thing swung me right to the ditch. We got off at Belgrade and took several hours to get up to his place. I would've reloaded the trailer if I had a machine. He had put everything right on the tongue of the trailer - lifted the front of that Ford right off the ground. Everyplace has their own village idiots  
I won't mention the name of this character - but I'm pretty sure they are out of business. After my friend and I left - everybody else left soon after. They put out a pretty nice product too - just couldn't manage people... but that's another story


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I know what you mean about taking the slow road to Logan- My boss and I towed an old trailer full of trash out to the dump there, taking the slow roads the whole way, and it turns into a really long drive when you can't take the interstate.


----------



## framer long (Oct 27, 2005)

ford f350


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My father used to tow up to 12K lbs with his 97 F150 reg cab long bed 4x2 V6, on the factory bumper even!!! In 1998 he used it to do 26 tear offs with the box trailer. The truck was also used to tow his 16ft flat bed and race car. By 100K miles the motor was shot, no surprise for how hard it worked.

For a few years the talk was that Daimler was going to put an in house built diesel motor and six speed auto tranny into the Dodge Rams. Never heard of anything else going into one.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

there was talk of Dodge using a Mercedes diesel, but I don't see that happening anytime soon, considering that Mercedes has been looking to sell Chrysler. 

I wouldn't be too surprised to see Ford switch to Volvo diesels when their contract with International runs out in 2012, considering all the hassle that that partnership has created.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

TempestV said:


> there was talk of Dodge using a Mercedes diesel, but I don't see that happening anytime soon, considering that Mercedes has been looking to sell Chrysler.
> 
> I wouldn't be too surprised to see Ford switch to Volvo diesels when their contract with International runs out in 2012, considering all the hassle that that partnership has created.


Ford owns Volvo (unless sold recently) but does not own the semi company, just the passenger cars. Didn't GM buy Chrysler recently or was it all talk?

Ready for this? Ford is already in the process of developing their own in house diesel which is slated for production in MY 2010, two years prior to the contract which may get ugly between Ford and Navistar. V8 6.7 litre. Very recently Ford hired on Cats right hand man under the CEO who's in charge of advertising. Either they'll try to get info from him on Cat motors or they'll use his advertising expertise with the new Ford diesel motor. Cat has said over and over they're not interested in building diesel motors of pick ups.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

'08 Ford F-450 King Ranch! 
Top of the line.


----------



## lamarblake0793 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Trucks*



4theroc said:


> Chevy 3500
> Dodge 3500
> Ford F-350
> 
> ...


Well... It really just depends if your talking price range dodge would be the way to go. the newer model dodges 05 to be exact have some problems with the auto transmission but the manual has no problems. Motor wise i dont know about gasoline but I think the cummins is in a class of its own. the only way you can get a ford to run like a dodge is with a chip or programer same with chevy. im not sure about the 4x4 set up but i personally like the dodge. I own an 07 dodge 3500 4x4 dually quad cab with cummins 6speed transmission i pulled a 24 foot horse trailer with 3 four-wheelers from trinity, TX to cedar city, UT and back (about 1700 miles both ways) it pulled like its was'nt even back there.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a 97 F250 Diesel 4x4 and loved the truck. Regurarly pulled out other 4x4's no problem. I hated working out of it and couldn't afford two trucks. I bought a 05 E-350 dually with a Stahl body, great truck if it only had a diesel. My friend traded his F-350 4x4 dually for a Dodge Cummins 4x4 dually and loved the truck. He did trade it for a Dodge Cummins 4x4 single 1 ton and wishes he had the dually again for towing. He is getting 21-22 MPG. Not bad for a 1 ton 4x4. I think I'll stay Ford for my business. (Current bad experience with Chrysler still not resolved)


----------

